# Does my outdoor fantail pair need bands?



## Funsized (Jan 1, 2017)

My pigeons that I'm getting on Sunday, Indiana fantails, are being kept outdoors but in a run, might be let out occasionally if I clip their wings ( if I can) but under supervision.

Do I need bands? And how do they work? 

Need an answer asap! 
Can pm me if you want


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You shouldn't let them outside unless in an aviary where they would be safe. Even if you are there it just takes seconds for a hawk to swoop down and grab them. They aren't very good flyers to begin with, and clipping their wings would just make them more unsafe out there. Don't really need bands, but can be added if you wanted to. You could order some with your phone number on them. They would have to be clip on or something that can be put on a grown bird. The solid bands are put on at like 5 to 7 days old. They are Indian Fantails.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

As Jay said....Fantails should be confined to a flight cage. They are not good flyers, and rather clumsy. They would become hawk food rather quickly . I have walk-in flight cages so I can go in with them to spend time and handle them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> As Jay said....Fantails should be confined to a flight cage. They are not good flyers, and rather clumsy. They would become hawk food rather quickly . I have walk-in flight cages so I can go in with them to spend time and handle them.


Hi Waynette! Nice to see you. Would it be possible to post a picture of your beautiful loft for your fantails?
Don't think they need bands, as if they get out they would probably be lunch to a hawk or something else before someone finding them.


----------



## Funsized (Jan 1, 2017)

That's good. We are doing a flight run, and I also have a batam choked harness which fits pigeons Nicely, and has a 3 foot leash which I thought I could use for in the yard. As well as because I have to bring them into glass for a project of mine 

Also we don't have Hawks in my area. Lived here many years, never seen one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have hawks everywhere, don't kid yourself. Putting them on a leash isn't going to make them enjoy their outing much. Building them an aviary where they could have some freedom to move around would be nice. It's easy enough. Just put in those metal fence posts and string fencing around it or chicken wire. But you would have to be there when they are out, as things can get in through those things. Building it with hardware cloth would keep them safe enough during the day time to be outside for a while even if you were not there.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

This is my Fantail Loft. Gives me plenty of room to hang out with them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I never saw hawks around my yard until I got pigeons. Now I have visitors every day! I've even had a couple eagles stop by! I had to put bamboo roll-up blinds on to pull at night......Owls were attacking the flight cages, and I lost birds to trauma.
I cover the flight cages with plastic for the winter.
(Hawks sitting on top waiting for lunch) I can't free fly my birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Waynette. Those pictures are great. I like the roll down blinds on the aviary.

We feed a feral flock that comes by every day, and they used to come all year. The year we put up the loft, that stopped. Come fall when many songbirds go south, the hawks are here all the time because of the loft. There are so many hawk strikes starting in the fall and right through the winter months, that the ferals stop coming. They come back in the spring, and the flock is very small by then. Just because you don't see them doesn't mean they are not there. I was outside feeding the ferals once, and a hawk swooped down on the back of one that was standing right beside me. They aren't afraid of you, and will swoop down on a pigeon right in front of you and stick their talons into him. 
People just don't understand how bold they are.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I posted the last 2 pictures because the hawks were just sitting there on top of the loft and on the fence and let me take their picture. They fly back and forth, and hang on the flight cage wire. I've had many swoop down when I was walking out to feed and water. They are not afraid of me at all!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, thanks for posting the pics of the hawks hanging around. So many think there are no hawks in their area because they don't see them. I've had them slam up against the loft screens too. They are like rats...................they're everywhere. And they move so fast!


----------

